# Any idea on Quick Updo's for Party gal?



## lil_vy (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi

I have layered short hair (the longest one touch my shoulder)

I'd love to do quick updos but I have no idea how to start.

Usually I just blow-dry and go w/ the same hairstyle everyday. It's kinda boring now.

Please help.


----------



## LVA (Nov 21, 2006)

i know when my hair was that length , i used to curl and put it up in a french twist.


----------



## impulse (Nov 21, 2006)

all i do with mine is i put the first half of my hair in a pony tail so it looks a little messy.. then i just take bobby pins and pin the hair in random places leaving little pieces sticking out on the ends to match the first half..

very quick and looks good for such little effort!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 22, 2006)

That sounds cute! I haven't had short hair in so long, I wouldn't even know what to suggest!


----------



## lil_vy (Nov 22, 2006)

I can't imagine how French Twist and the hair style impulse said

Is there any image I can see ?

Thanks gals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LVA (Nov 23, 2006)

well, b4 i suggest french twist ... maybe i should have asked how short your short layer is ... hehe ....


----------



## lil_vy (Nov 29, 2006)

LVA, the shortest layer is the same lenght with my earlobes

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

